# General Chat > General Discussion >  Exercise importance!!!

## Marck

Well!!Exercise controls your weight.Diseases like heart diseases,acne pain etc can be
prevented by doing regular exercise.You can also control your blood pressure.Do exercises
daily for at least 20 minutes....

----------


## prbiorbyt

Exercise helps to regulate the amount of insulin released into the bloodstream. Insulin is commonly referred to as the fat-making hormone.  It improves your stamina by trag your body to become more efficient and use less energy for the same amount of work.

----------


## Harryevann

Exercise is really important for the people who really want to live healthy and happy throughout the life. You have to make your workout schedule first and just follow it. It helps to improve immunity power and stay away from any diseases.

----------


## shirleyrader

Helps Prevent Diseases ,Improves Stamina, Strengthens and Tones, Enhances Flexibility, Controls Weight, Improves Quality of Life .

----------


## Jessica Martin

Well, exercise is pretty important in our life because it makes your health well and keep your body maintain according to you.

----------


## Alden

Well!!Exercise make your body slim and smart.Exercise make you happier and more relaxed than
you were before you worked out. Regular physical activity can even help prevent depression
and high blood pressure.

----------


## Malton

Exercises should be must in the life for keep actual fitness of the body.Exercises teach us how to proper use of lungs so exercises
also help in reducing the stress.According to me that exercises burn the fat more effectively and control the cholesterol level in
the body....

----------


## Prateektechnosoft

Exercise is most important to live happy and being healthy. It will help you to be too fit and healthy.


*For your information:*

Prateektechnosoft is a Netsuite Partner and expertise in NetSuite ERP, CRM,  Cloud CRM, PSA and other Netsuite Solutions. And also providing Netsuite services of implementation, integration, support & development services.

----------


## Funny

You're absolutely right. Health care should be taken from a young age. If you currently have problems with potency, please try to read about the drug indian cialis. This medicine helps to fight impotence effectively and is inexpensive. It is recommended to consult a doctor about the dosage.

----------

